# Devastated that my career has come to an end due to ibs



## tiredofibs469

I had been diagnozed with IBS 10 years ago and have been suffering from SLG everyday. I have been ridiculed in every job that I have done, mocked at and this built up more stress leading to more gas and it became a vicious cycle. Over the years I have tried charcoal tablets, probiotics, antibiotics, multivitamins, folic acid. Have undergone endoscopy to rule out cancer but there is no respite. Lately I have been giving interviews for jobs but though the interviews go very well, the panel is distraught due to the smelly gas, there are smirks, they spray room freshners, they close their nose throughout the interview and yes, I don't end up getting a job. I have studied in an ivy league business school and had always thought I would have a great career. But the fact that I have not even been in a job for more than a year and the fact that there is no respect in a job from co-workers for the past 10 years has devastated me internally.I just put up a brave face when I meet friends and family but I am totally broken from inside. I have overcome many ailments like chronic depression, paranoid schizophrenia and even diabetes. But I feel totally helpless as far as IBS is concerned.

I am lucky to have a supporting spouse and a best friend who has been with me through thick and thin. But all I ask myself these days is why me?

I have some questions for all of you, hope u give me some answers and directions.

1.How do you handle a spouse who believes its only due anxiety and stress?

2. What kind of jobs can one take with minimum people contact? I have thought about work from home jobs like recruitment agents, blogging & writing, e-tutoring etc.

2b) What jobs do people with IBS usually take up?

3. Can you help me with any business ideas that I could do online so that I can have work to do and not have the pressure of meeting others.

4. Lastly, what is the reputation of www.ibstreatmentcentre.com in seattle and california? They claim to cure IBS! Have any one of you tried it?

Thanks a lot! Look forward to answers.


----------



## nono

dude im sorry to say but I don't think IBS has anything to do with LG... Mostly docotrs will tell u that u have IBS only because they dont have any clue about this problem...

its a hard reality bro...

I have the same gass smell and its only noticeable for people who are sitting on left side of me, its really weird so I think I have something with my stomach or pancreas...

I have used almost over 40 medicines and supplements in 5 years time, I think u need to try out more things to find a cure dont only relay on docotrs bcz they dont know nothin about it!!!


----------



## westr

learn xhtml, php, and css. theyre basically scripting languages, you wont need to learn syntax, just using the correct calls in the correct sequence. They're the languages used in website creation. you could just learn html5 and concentrate on mobile web which is probs the way things will eventually go.

knowing what I know now thats what I would do as I think it's the easiest and most sustainable way to make a very decent living.

dont give up though, if its leaking gas there are cures out there, you just need to persevere, find the right doctor, present them with possible cures and dont let them palm you off with ibs. find what supplements give you relief in the meantime.

next thing for you to try may be dont sit down, go on a strict fodmap diet and take 40 billion acidophilus cultures a day. do all that for 2 months.


----------



## westr

be self employed, make a good port folio, do some work for free and get your name out there. if i knew web development theres no way i would work for anyone, youre just losing money.


----------



## tummyrumbles

Happy Christmas for everyone for tomorrow. You do get better but you need a diary. I'm best with a mainly high fibre diet that pushes everything through. I still have to allow a couple of hours in the morning though which is annoying. Constipating foods are the worst thing for LG. The trick is finding high fibre foods that aren't irritating. As far as the non-people jobs go: business owner? If you're skilled in what you do freelance. Follow the low FODMAP diet and exclude their high FODMAP foods but a lot of their breads are either too high or too low in fibre. If you're used to wholemeal I'd just continue with that. Even a high FODMAP irritating food is better than a constipating food that just sits there.


----------



## westr

no i work in computer games, but i did do a bit of geo systems web based applications, the amount of money that passes hands for the most simple shit is disturbing. lots of money in web based mobile apps at the moment, I think that's still html5 but you can earn something like $300 a day if you know iPhone shit, thats objective-c but that would take aaaaages to learn unless you knew a c language already.

if my problems got as bad as they used to I would get into web building then once the money started coming in id move to mobile web.


----------



## horizonzero

I'm currently on a hiatus until I get surgery because I don't want to put myself in an embarrassing situation where someone can smell me and make remarks.

Job Wise you can teach yourself a new skill whilst you're off and unemployed , I'm currently learning how to code and make android apps and I also have a small web-design business on the go.

Obviously it's much harder you being older as I'm only 19 and live with my parents.

Hopefully your symptoms match up to this list I'm about to post and you can show this to your Wife/ disconcerned family members ... Mine had constantly thought I was a nutjob until this story someone posted here finally got them to see thought and reason .

The first bit is my actual story followed by the story I showed my family to put things into perspective.

PLEASE READ THIS EVERYONE

This isn't mine but it's summed up my life in a nutshell - I Printed it off and showed my GP - / I have an appointment with a colorectal and I'm going to show them this story and 2 others -

This is the second story http://www.ibsgroup....heres-my-story/

The Third is about the Solesta style injections / submucosal injection of stabilized nonanimal hyaluronic acid

http://www.ibsgroup....ody-odor-cured/

I'll keep you all updated on my situation.

This is the most important one - If you have any family members doubting you about your situation print them off this.

MY STORY FIRST OF ALL

I've went through 2 jobs , A repeat year in University , Social anxiety levels are through the roof, Family members thinking i'm delusional.

I've been in and out of my GP's like a yoyo - I'm sick of looking at him and him likewise me.

I've tried more or less everything on the market -

Probiotics, Digestive enzymes , BI-Muno (Prebiotic) , Caprylic acid , Supposed Miracle Candida cure using Sugar cubes and Turpentine, Nizoral Cream , Candida helper off amazon , Apple cider Vinegar , Enemas , Nullo , Shreddies, Been put on amitriptyline, Anusol done low FODMAP diets , Juice-Plus . Mens non-perfumed talc, Berocca , Fibre- Gel , Manivac,

Even 6 Weeks intensive Hypnotherapy + some CBT and had a Personal Trainer

Listen people you aren't crazy, it isn't all "in your head" Yes anxiety makes it a million times worse but there is still the physical symptom spurring it on.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

WHAT I USED TO EXPLAIN TO MY GP/FAMILY

Hello Everyone,

I am 25 year old male and I have had Symptoms of Fecal Body Odor and IBS for 8 years now. My first symptoms came as Fecal Body Odor (even though I could not smell it majority of the time but everyone else could), Constipation, Oily small stools, clear (sweat like) discharge around my anus and swelling around my anus when straining.

I went and saw a couple GP's, Gastroenterologist's, Dieticians and Naturopath/Herbal Doctors. I was told to take different laxatives, change my diet (which helped minimally) take herbal concoctions and most commonly I was recommended to seek counselling as it was either dismissed as I have "Issues" or this simply was in my head as I asked the doctors If i smelt bad and they always said no, although before and after seeing them getting looks, comments etc.

Anyway I had physical exams, colonoscopy and pressure tests done by the gastroenterologist which showed nothing and I was basically in good health. Not happy with that I went and saw a different Gastro for a second opinion and some more test's but with no luck, it was the same results with nothing wrong with me and now a ridiculous amount of money to pay off as a young teenager.

So I decided to try to forget about it and get on with life, thinking " People will except me for me and if not, they are not worth your time anyway". This only worked for a short time as everything built up and acted like a snowball effect and spiralled into depression and regularly contemplated suicide but tried to look to the positive and thought to myself just hold on another month and see what happens.

So losing friends, gf's, jobs and withdrawing from society to an extent I started researching like I never had before, Reading forums, books, medical journals, sending emails to specialist's in different countries and continued to see doctors and specialists in the hope something would give.

So, after reading so much material and dealing with this debilitating life, I self diagnosed myself and found out I have Mucosal Prolapse of the rectum (aka partial prolapse of the rectum) which is where the inner lining (mucosa) of the rectum protrudes out the anus. So I made an appointment with a colorectal surgeon and turns out I WAS RIGHT! (Someone who didnt even complete high school can find out what's wrong with himself, yet specialist doctors with 20+ years experience cant and make you feel like you're going loopy).

So the surgeon confirmed I had a mucosal prolapse and descending perineum ( Pelvic Floor). The trouble with being diagnosed with mucosal prolapse is the doctor generally cant find out if you have it unless you strain whilst having your backside looked at like i had done (Also had a defogram xray). Also allot of people are misdiagnosed as having Hemorrhoids when sometimes it is Mucosal Prolapse.

You can check if you have a Descending Perineum, after you strain on the toilet, have a shower and when your washing your backside, spread it and place a finger on your sphincter, sort or push forward and up towards your testicles/vagina (do not insert your finger just apply considerable pressure) if you can feel a firm ball sort of thing, you most likely have a descending perineum (pelvic floor).

So I am going into surgery in 4 weeks to correct the prolapse which I hope fixes my problems, yet to find out if anything can be done about the descending perineum at this stage. The surgeon said the operation for the prolapse may help the perineum stuff but won't know until after it.

I hope this helps some people and best of luck trying to fix your problems everyone, I know how it feels. Also If this doesn't fix my problems then I might look into "Solesta gel injections" which is non invasive injections that tighten your sphincter, I RECOMMEND YOU HAVE A READ OF THIS.

Good Luck Everyone. W2012


----------



## tiredofibs469

Thanks all of you for your suggestions. I feel much more strong after going through this support group. The fact that I am not alone. My problem was that I never shared this with anyone. Recently I shared my smelly gas problem with my aunt and she recommended I take Unienzyme tablets after food.My smelly gas problem has come down by almost 90%. I even went to a party yesterday confidently. Wanted to share this news.

As far as career options are concerned

1. I am considering SEO writing. I have some experience in blogging , planning to polish these skills

2. Online Resume Writing, Admissions consulting essay writing since I am from the education industry

3. Start an Online Business in the next couple of years

Frankly, I am not in a state of being to upskill myself. I have gone through four major issues in the past 10 years, 1 nervous breakdown in 2004, business failure in 2009, paranoid schizophrenia in 2010 and loss of job in 2012. I want to go slow. But I love this support group.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Sunshine2u

Don't listen to anyone who tells you leaky gas has nothing to do with IBS. It can! To answer your question about what jobs you can do with minimal people, I would say filing or billing. Do not do consulting work!


----------



## cicci

Hi there,

If you can get hold of this underwear (http://myshreddies.com/), it's definitively worth trying. I suffer from IBS-D and had a third degree tear when I delivered my child one year ago. Not a good combo. This underwear has given me my confidence back and I can now face the office without anxiety.

Good luck


----------



## westr

cicci said:


> Hi there,
> 
> If you can get hold of this underwear (http://myshreddies.com/), it's definitively worth trying. I suffer from IBS-D and had a third degree tear when I delivered my child one year ago. Not a good combo. This underwear has given me my confidence back and I can now face the office without anxiety.
> 
> Good luck


this person has 1 post and is most likely a salesman. i have several pairs of this underwear and helps with the lg for 4 hours, never helps the more fecaly odour. after a few months its no longer effective due to the washing which you need to do with soda crystals. its also completely inneffective when it becomes slightly wet, most of us get wet anal areas so its almost useless for us.


----------



## SoCal_Lady91

I developed schizophrenia but thats becuz of my past drug use but the voices in my head constantly tell me I smell. I dont know if theyre real voices or not but its all bad.


----------



## JMH91

My advice would be to minimize the smell for the interview, and then try not to care about any of the work comments. But difficulty comes even getting any job during recession, and with no work history for years. Most workplaces is like school playground and bullying is almost certain. Most groups will reject person with smell, it is natural. There is some researches about psychological stages people who experience social rejection go through, like stages of bereavement. I think I remember, they first become more kind in hope to find way into group, and then if rejection continues, then they become aggressive and bitter. See extreme cases like Eric Harris and Dylan Klebold. As social animals, we do not deal well with being outcast.



westr said:


> this person has 1 post and is most likely a salesman. i have several pairs of this underwear and helps with the lg for 4 hours, never helps the more fecaly odour. after a few months its no longer effective due to the washing which you need to do with soda crystals. its also completely inneffective when it becomes slightly wet, most of us get wet anal areas so its almost useless for us.


Agree the garments are useless. I have tried 3 different brands in the past. Mostly they might give people a confidence. After some washes, may as well be wearing normal underwears.



SoCal_Lady91 said:


> I developed schizophrenia but thats becuz of my past drug use but the voices in my head constantly tell me I smell. I dont know if theyre real voices or not but its all bad.


Hi SoCal, I am sorry to hear this, I understand olfactory reference syndrome can be mistaken for schizophrenia, but if there are actual voices you hearing when completely alone, this is probably more than ORS. Try to read something about olfactory reference syndrome and how it relates to schizophrenia on internet (.e.g here is good start, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Olfactory_reference_syndrome ).


----------

